# Abnormal Chest X-ray vs. Abnormal finding in lung



## Anduiza05 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a question regarding how to properly code for an abnormal chest x-ray.  I know the Icd-9 code for abnormal finding in lung is 793.1 but would that be the same for abnormal chest x-ray.  Because our physician is general in his findings would it be appropriate to use an unlisted code (example: 793.9)?


----------

